# Where to find Giesemann bulbs?



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

Any suggestions?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

SUM carries them but I find them way overpriced. March at Fragbox told me he intends to Stock ATI. Side there is a great thread on Reef Central that did a by side comparison and gave the edge ever so slightly to ATI. 
In the past I have ordered from Reefsupplies but you just missed the Boxing Day sale. March is the cheapest in town. 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2501350


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*bulbs*

thanks, this is only my 2nd time replacing


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine aren't due for 2 months and I am kicking myself for not putting a Reefsupplies order in on Boxing Day. That said March is almost as cheap as the sale price... Not quite but cheaper than everywhere else. You ought to call ahead as he may not be stocking yet but he will order for you.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Big als

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

